# Lobster anyone?



## I_heart_Fraggles (Feb 11, 2012)

Husband tried to cook a lobster tonight.......Lobster fought back......Jason screamed like a girl......Fraggles and Muppet thumped there feet.......Lobster now living in second salt water set up.......Had chinese food for dinner.

Do your spouses cook??? :/


----------



## Jynxie (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't think I could ever cook lobster, so I don't blame him.
I can't play God like that - one of the big reasons my snakes eat frozen thawed.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Feb 11, 2012)

LOL	He really attempted to cook it but something went terribly wrong and the lobster attacked him or something.


----------



## Anaira (Feb 11, 2012)

:rofl: I say it deserves to live now! He has earned the right! You can't kill him now! Friend for Tattoo?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Feb 11, 2012)

LOL the lobster and Tattoo can't live together. Tattoo can't live with anything. I was preparing a 55 gallon salt setup for a magestic angel..... But now its home to this lobster in our room. Jason is in there right now telling his crustation how sorry he is..... :nosir:


----------



## Anaira (Feb 11, 2012)

lol yeah, but Tattoo can have fun imitating it! Does he have a name, yet?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Feb 11, 2012)

The lobster is to big for Tattoo to eat.....but he would try anyway and get hurt in the process. He better not name that lobster......Stupid lobster :angry:


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Feb 11, 2012)

This whole thread just made me die with laughter... Thank you Katie! Jason sounds like such a character.

Oh, and may I suggest Sebastian as a name for the lobster? I know he was a crab... but still.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Feb 11, 2012)

Ooooh... Or "Rock Lobster". Teehee!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Feb 11, 2012)

Rock Lobster LOL!!!!!!
A few years ago I decided that whenever Jason did something "bad" I would referre to him as "unpleasant". Its a way to not emotionally degrade my spouse while still expressing my displeasure. Tonight Jason is very VERY UNPLEASANT!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 11, 2012)

Used to have a small crayfish in my freshwater community tank. They do taste pretty good.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 11, 2012)

Have caught (while scuba diving) and cooked lobsters. They do fight, but boy do they taste good. And you want to stop your heart, there is enough cholesterol in these little critters than you can shake a stick. So maybe Jason was smart to put it in a tank instead of both of you chowing down. 

All kidding aside, they will fight because they know. And those claws, baby they hurt. Just as much underwater as on land. 

So now you have a pet? That's the way to do it. 

Hope you enjoyed your Chinese. For me, no thanks. 

K


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 11, 2012)

I couldn't cook anything I met while it was alive either. Particularly cooking it STILL alive!

I think he is your new pet, love the name Rock Lobster!

Had he ever tried cooking lobster before? I don't suggest he tries it again. It's a very good thing you had the tank ready.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Feb 11, 2012)

Ya my magestic angel tank! 
Had he ever tried to cook it before??? Lol NO! Jason can't cook spaghetti-o's. But every once in awhile he gets this idea that he is gonna cook for me. He thought he would make pasta with lobster sauce. Stupid Rock lobster!


----------



## Sweetie (Feb 11, 2012)

LOL @ Jason screaming like a girl. Anyway, glad it is a pet now. Lobster is really good and so is crab.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 11, 2012)

But if you really want to try it again, the water should really be boiling hard. But since I assume the claws aren't tied up, it sounds like a pet to me. lol


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 11, 2012)

I think you should name it Pinchy, like the lobster in 'The Simpsons' that Homer got but couldn't go through with cooking and kept as a pet  Of course until he gave Pinchy a bath in water that was too hot lol!


----------



## degrassi (Feb 11, 2012)

To keep a lobster properly you'll need a chiller as they are cold water animals. Room temp is too warm long term. 

I used to have a blue crayfish that I named Mr. Pinchy after the Simpsons episode. 

Good luck with your new pet!


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 11, 2012)

Man, you're so lucky! One of my fantasies has actually been to have a pet lobster and call it Pinchy (also after the Simpsons, uncreative but just so cute). I have no idea where it came from, but one of these days...


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Feb 12, 2012)

We had Tattoo"s "fish guy" over today and he set up the tank so Rock lobster could live comfortably. He then called Jason a wussy.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 12, 2012)

*I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *


> We had Tattoo"s "fish guy" over today and he set up the tank so Rock lobster could live comfortably. He then called Jason a wussy.



I don't think Jason is a wuzzy. I think it was a well planned strategy. 

Pretend he's bringing home dinner, when all along, earlier that day he struck a friendship with a lobster. He planned this all along and you fell for it. 

Good Job Jason. Hey, a good friend for the octopus. Don't worry Jason, it will be our secret. lol 

K


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Feb 12, 2012)

It would have tasted so good.... ah well...


----------



## eclairemom (Feb 12, 2012)

:laugh: sounds like he's there for the long haul


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Feb 12, 2012)

I think Karen might be right


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 12, 2012)

I think Karen is right on the money. How convenient, an "extra" salt water tank, sure, there you go........... I also was thinking of the Simpson's and "Mr. Pinchy". All of our animals names have come from media sources, both print and electronic.


----------



## Nela (Feb 13, 2012)

*Giggles snickers and snorts*

I think it was planned too No rubber bands on those things? BTW, if you really want to cook a lobster, you can flip it on it's back and rub it. This will put it in a sort of trance/sleepy state and then you throw it in the boiling water. It's quick. At least that's what they say I've done it once but hated myself, so I figured I'd stick to precooked. Only managed to find frozen here so no problem. Lol.

Have fun with your new pet. I'm jealous!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 15, 2012)

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> *I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *
> 
> 
> > We had Tattoo"s "fish guy" over today and he set up the tank so Rock lobster could live comfortably. He then called Jason a wussy.
> ...



Hmm, this is a good idea! "Look Paul, I brought a puppy home for dinner :innocent"


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Feb 15, 2012)

[/quote]Hmm, this is a good idea!Â  "Look Paul, I brought a puppy home for dinner :innocent"
[/quote]

hahaha:biggrin2: I love it. I really want a new Coach purse...I think I will use this strategy..Now I hope he will fall for it


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry, I didnt quote that right


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 15, 2012)

and yet we all knew what you meant. Look honey, I brought home a new motorcycle for dinner. Don't dare to try that--she's got a shotgun!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 16, 2012)

man, the song Rock Lobster keeps running through my head! I blame it all on you Katie


----------



## JimD (Feb 16, 2012)

*I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *


> ......Jason screamed like a girl......


I lost it when I read this part....spewed my beer all over the monitor. :laugh:


You really need to put up a warning when you post stuff like this, ya know!




Gotta name him witha foody kind of name;
....Stew...Newburgh....Chowder....Bisque....Thermidor 
:biggrin:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 16, 2012)

Don't drink and scribe!


----------



## JimD (Feb 16, 2012)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> Don't drink and scribe!



:foreheadsmack:Ooooo duh!!.... I've been warrened (sp!! pun intended!!)!!!


Eat, drink, and be wary!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 16, 2012)

You guys are so punny!!! 

Rue


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 16, 2012)

Katie... Where are the pictures?!?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Feb 17, 2012)

I know I need to get pictures. But I have not been in the bedroom at all due to my back. I can make it to the bathroom and that's about it. I will get some pictures when I am feeling better.


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 17, 2012)

Not been in the bedroom.... Hold on... You're keeping a lobster in your bedroom?!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Feb 17, 2012)

Jim, you should know not to drink while reading any of Katie's posts!


----------



## BertNErnie (Feb 17, 2012)

Haha that's so funny I would love to have been a fly on the wall! Ryan cooks for me he's actually pretty good and the food is actually edible :biggrin:


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 17, 2012)

*Watermelons wrote: *


> Not been in the bedroom.... Hold on... You're keeping a lobster in your bedroom?!


Maybe they've run out of other places to keep their menagerie.


----------



## JimD (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## MagPie (Feb 19, 2012)

Hahaha Ok Jason screaming like a girl over a lobster is the best part. .... Sorry Jason.

OOooh I don't think I could ever cook lobster. What with my bleeding heart, I'd end up with a pet lobster living in the bath tub.
I also want to see pictures 


*LakeCondo wrote: *


> *Watermelons wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Not been in the bedroom.... Hold on... You're keeping a lobster in your bedroom?!
> ...


XD haha I'm having a bit of that problem too. I have a gecko tank on my computer desk table, until I get another stand or find one of my geckos a new home.


----------

